# Going to sell my 24Seven Dark Angel Slacker - How much is it worth??



## Tryxt (May 18, 2010)

About time I sell this seeing as I don't use it, but I'm not too sure what I should be getting for it. It's in good condition with no dents or cracks, just the usual scratches. It's barely been jumped actually, mainly ridden on the street. Specs are: 

Dark Grey 24Seven Dark Angel Slacker frame (2006 or 2007 I believe) 
RockShox argyle 302 fork 
Juicy Seven rear brake 
hand built wheels (DMR revolver hubs, high spoke count in the rear) 
Maxxis Hookworm 24 x 2.5 tires 
Brand new ODI grips, DMR V8 pedals and DJ seat on it 

Anyone have any ideas on the price it should be going for? I live in Vancouver if location makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Tryxt (May 18, 2010)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

$2, but I'll give you $5 because I'm a nice guy


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll give ya some shoes for it......


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll give ya' $5 plus a pair of shoes.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

$5, a pair of shoes, a button, and a ball of lint


----------

